# Image resolution for dye sublimation



## rmavillarica (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello from the Philippines!

I'm just getting started with dye sublimation. I have a slowish computer running Photoshop and would like to ask what image resolution people tend to use. My images tend to be fairly large- about 10x18 inches so my computer struggles when I work with 300dpi images.

I'm using an Epson R1800 printer using generic dye sublimation ink and inexpensive polyester "dri-fit" t-shirts that I'm able to get locally.

Thanks your your help!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, rm.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Because garments are made up fibers (whether natural for cotton or synthetic for polyester), there will be some holes between the fibers that will not allow you to get as good of a print quality as you could on something that is solid (i.e. piece of metal). So as a general rule, you should never print a t-shirt at over 200 dpi (150 is the standard for most people). Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The only thing I know to increase speed when working with graphics is to add more ram. But depending on the age of the computer, that might be more than a half a new computer..otherwise check that out.

What do you mean generic dye sub? I only know of sublijet, artanium, rotek and TOG. Are you in USA? I know that there are other source outside the US that don't want to battle Sawgrass


----------



## rmavillarica (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Mark, I shall try 150 dpi. I kept reading that 300 was the standard but, as you said, that seems too high for fabric. I think my computer will like that.

Hi Charles, Thank you, I shall check local ram prices. I am in the Philippines and I think I have some no brand dye sublimation ink. I just bought some, loaded it into a CIS system, and started printing. The first results were not so good, probably because I was using ordinary paper. The results improved drastically when I found some sublimation paper. I am not sure what you mean by battling Sawgrass. They seem expensive- my ink cost me less than $20 for 100mls, the catch was that I had to buy at least 100ml of each color (8x100 mls).


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm...that is a really nice price on ink. That is almost what we are paying in the US for just 110ML of ink.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DAGuide ....you are right... current price for 125ml ink is about $150 per color!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I even did a test on a 72 dpi image that came out good. You couldn't see any pixelation. The image in general didn't have any fine details to it. The only thing that was bad was the text wasn't that crisp on it. I wouldn't suggest 72 dpi, just stating that it is possible to get a decent print from that low of a file resolution.

0-Yea!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree you can get a decent print with low resolution. I think the original post was regarding sluggish computer when doing high resolution...that is why I thought maybe amount of ram might be the issue..


----------



## rmavillarica (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Robert and Charles. 150 dpi seems to be ok on my computer. I shall try a transfer on Monday, with fingers crossed. The budget does not quite allow for a new computer. I shall check memory prices tomorrow.

Hi Mark, I just checked dye sublimation ink prices. I did not realize they were that expensive! I hope I don't get what I pay for...

I just figured out how to put my first name into my profile.

Thanks very much for the help, I shall post my results for other's reference.

Martin.


----------

